# What do you Do?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just curious about what each one of us does, feel free to do the poll or let us know more information about you.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This was meant to be a poll, but I guess I was too slow because it kicked me off. You do not have to be exact on your job, just overall. 

I work in the Medical field.


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm an art teacher---Jr. High/High School. Best job in the world (aside from being a mommy to my 3 sweethearts and Bax)


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm a military wife/stay at home mom.


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm a military wife, and I work in the medical field.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

At my ripe old age, I'm just going into nursing and loving it. Before this, I was a stay at home mom/homeschool teacher.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sheri-My SIL works at the hospital on Whidbey in the IT department.

I'm a stay at home mom to 3 kids and 2 doggies!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm a transactional lawyer (not a "going to court" lawyer).


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

I am retired from Verizon and don't know how I had time to work all the years I did.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i'm a program manager in a not for profit agency.

i currently work with women who have left abusive relationships and prostitutes who are wanting to move into a healthier lifestyle.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm a high school world language teacher.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I am a Mom to 2 great kids, 1 Hav and am the Administrative Assistant for Planning and Development Services with the City of Fredericton.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I work in the medical field and so fortunate to be able to do it from home so I can also be an "all day at home" Mommy to my 2 Havs.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm a special education administrator. I plan to retire in 2 more years so I can spend more time with family. We have 6 children (and 1 deceased), 19 grandchildren and a 7 mo old great-grandchild (from my 18 year old granddaughter.) We also had 3 foreign exchange daughters and a home town one we call our "local exchange daughter."  They have give us 2 "local" grandchildren and, so far, 2 Finnish grandchildren. And then we have our spoiled fur babies, Holly almost 3 and Duffy almost 2 1/2. We are blessed. :angel:


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I am a retired High School History Teacher. I want to know what a World Language Teacher teaches. The concept intriges me. I envision International deplomacy? Ruth Ann


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm a hobo wannabe.
I use to be in the medical field.
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I want to be a retired mom to 2 havs (make that 3) ...but I am happy to have a great job as a television promotion writer/producer.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm a real estate broker.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I work for a nonprofit that focuses on universal design for learning. Commute is 3 hours a day, but I love the job.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sheri said:


> At my ripe old age, I'm just going into nursing and loving it. Before this, I was a stay at home mom/homeschool teacher.


Good for you Sheri...that is fantastic.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

What a neat and interesting thread! Great idea!

I'm a lab specialist for the city at the water pollution control plant.

Beverly


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Ruthann,
World language is just the current terminology for foreign language. I teach French and Spanish. Of course, as you well know. teaching is a constant adventure in diplomacy.....lol.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm a lawyer at a shipyard...no suits, jeans every day...perfect for me.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I was in banking for 20 years. I now have MS and stay at home with my retired husband and our 2 dogs, our sheltie, Shannon, and our Havanese, Jammies! We travel when we can and are planning on going to Hawaii this July for a cruise to celebrate being married 20 years. Do you think it is possible for the cruise people to believe that Jammies is my seeing eye dog??
I have 4 step-children and 6 six wonderful grandchildren! *


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

BeverlyA said:


> What a neat and interesting thread! Great idea!
> 
> I'm a lab specialist for the city at the water pollution control plant.
> 
> Beverly


Go Huskers! Hi, Bev, I'm originally from Blair and ALL my brothers and sister and all but two of my nieces and nephews went/are going to UNL. (The two "outlier" ones went to Iowa State, so they suffer through football season and take their revenge during basketball season.)

Jane


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm a semi-retired Hair stylist. I now own barbershop in which I try to work as little as possible. I have a glass and pottery studio in the backyard and the will probably be my next business when the economy recovers and people have disposable income again.


----------



## Mandismom (Jul 25, 2008)

I am a Practice Administrator for a Medical Office and a wannabe retireee-maybe in three years.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I started out as a paramedic and went back to school in my late 30's and early 40's and became a critical care RN and worked ICU and the ER's. When I moved to Maryland I became an agency RN and worked the ER's in the Baltimore area. After developing fibromyalgia and tubular myopathy, a form of muscular dystrophy I could no longer keep up with the pace and demand of the ER. On Monday I start a brand new position, full time as an OR recovery nurse/PACU. Please say your prayers for me for I want to be able to do this, need to do it and I am so scared that the fibro and MD will cause me fall flat on my face.


----------



## Mandismom (Jul 25, 2008)

I will be praying. I know how hard it is. I also have Fibro, but your's is worse with the MD.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

boo2352 said:


> I work for a nonprofit that focuses on universal design for learning. Commute is 3 hours a day, but I love the job.


Boo - That sounds so interesting. What exactly does it mean?

I am a Mom to my 11 year old son, Josh and furbaby,Izzy. I am a CPA and have a part-time practice from my home.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jammies said:


> *I was in banking for 20 years. I now have MS and stay at home with my retired husband and our 2 dogs, our sheltie, Shannon, and our Havanese, Jammies! We travel when we can and are planning on going to Hawaii this July for a cruise to celebrate being married 20 years. Do you think it is possible for the cruise people to believe that Jammies is my seeing eye dog??
> I have 4 step-children and 6 six wonderful grandchildren! *


Would they accept a "Therapy Dog?" After all, you would go CRAZY without your Jammies! :biggrin1:

Is the "Seeing Eye Dog" the only type of dog they would take on board?

Thank you everyone for responding to this thread! It is soooooooo interesting to find out what everyone does in their spare time....After all, taking care of a Hav is full time job!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I worked for 30 years as a Front deck-back office-Insurance department & billing for two Dr's (Dermatologist). then stayed home for two years as a 24/7 caregiver for my mom-went back to work in 2007 in home health care as a caregiver-I get to work as much as I want-and I really love my clients. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

irishnproud2b said:


> I'm a special education administrator. I plan to retire in 2 more years so I can spend more time with family. We have 6 children (and 1 deceased), 19 grandchildren and a 7 mo old great-grandchild (from my 18 year old granddaughter.) We also had 3 foreign exchange daughters and a home town one we call our "local exchange daughter."  They have give us 2 "local" grandchildren and, so far, 2 Finnish grandchildren. And then we have our spoiled fur babies, Holly almost 3 and Duffy almost 2 1/2. We are blessed. :angel:


I'm exhausted just reading that!

You most certainly are blessed and the story of your family is wonderful


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Colleen, I wish you well in your new endeavor.

Great thread Linda. Again you are so creative in coming up with interesting topics that help us all get to know each other on a more personal level. :clap2:


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Would they accept a "Therapy Dog?" After all, you would go CRAZY without your Jammies! :biggrin1:
> 
> Is the "Seeing Eye Dog" the only type of dog they would take on board?
> 
> Thank you everyone for responding to this thread! It is soooooooo interesting to find out what everyone does in their spare time....After all, taking care of a Hav is full time job!


*I certainly will go crazy without her and I think she's going to miss me big time too! :Cry:*


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

This is such fun to read -- thanks for posting, Linda.

Colleen - I hope you keep us posted on your new position.

Marianne -- Universal Design for Learning (UDL) is a framework for designing curricula that is flexible from the start and can meet the learning needs of all students. It comes from the concept of universal design in architecture. We do research, development, and training in this area. It's never dull!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I recently retired. DH & I owned 10 franchised hair care salons that we sold last October. I did all the bookkeeping and payroll + interfaced with our General Manager. We have four adult children: a daughter who is her Church's Director of Children's Ministries (she is married to an ER doc and they have 2 sons & a daughter), a son who is a firefighter (his wife works in computer aided design - they have a 4 year old son and are expecting a daughter in September) a daughter who is a vet tech (she plans to attend nursing school) and our youngest daughter is a commercial real estate broker. We love our havie Daisy Mae and an African Gray parrot named Gracie who constantly asks Daisy, "do you want to go out??" everytime Daisy walks into the sunroom! LOL We are eagerly waiting for our new puppy (Daisy's brother from this year's litter) to come live with us. :tea:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I work for the family businesses. I wish my job had an actual title! We manufacture artificial rocks, trees, stone panels, architectural elements & a lot of custom stuff. Think theme parks. I get the odds & ends. I do everything from web stuff, data entry, mailers, errands & carving. 

I'm branching off the family business with my line of pet products. My goal is to specialize in themed and custom dog houses/beds. My product line is still in the midst of creating but so far I have a castle dog house, tree stump & rock bowl holders. I was going for completely frou frou but my dad ruined that..I can't help I'm picky & have standards lol


----------



## nebraskahavmom (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm a mom to 13-yr old Tyler, and 9-yr old Caitlin, and 5 & 1/2-month old Stormy. I work in Quality Assurance in a manufacturing facility, where we manufacture millions of insulin syringes a week (I think 40-50 million per week, but I work in QA, not manufacturing!).


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Cool...another person from Nebraska!! (check your messages, Diane!) I am a mom as well...13 year old Zack (almost 14) & 9 year old Trinity, and of course my 2 fur-kids Miley & Copper. I am securities licensed and work full-time for an investment firm. There are days when I don't think I can do it all, but it all pans out in the end. Someday, when I grow up (hee hee) I would like to do something in the travel industry. But just not sure what that is yet....


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, this is so interesting to read and thanks Linda for starting it. Thanks for the good thoughts and I will keep you posted, next week is orientation. I will never remember who does what and I love all the posts from stay at home mom's, which by the way, I think is the hardest job of all, to lawyers, accountants, etc. I love reading it all!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*what I do...*

I have a 12 year old daughter. I am a trained Marriage and Family Therapist and Art Therapist. I was working as a school counselor intervention specialist. I wanted less stress so I homeschooled for a few years. Now I am working at REI in retail with a flexible schedule so I can also have family and havanese time. This is the first job I have had in years where I leave for home and leave the job there. While it doesn't have the status I felt I had as a professional, I enjoy the work and learn something new every day which is important to me.

In my spare time I am a silk and mandala artist. I also do improv comedy.

I teach art once a week at my daughter's Montessori school. The thing I miss most about counseling is working with the kids.

I seem to be the dog groomer, walker, trainer as well. Best job I don't get paid for except for lickies.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

I am retired from running a non-profit agency. I see a couple of military wives here, my DDIL is a military wife and what a hard job all of you have!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I currently work for the city after being laid off from a bank. I had been in HR for several years in banks until now. I also recently was working for a non profit, and hope to work more with that group in the future. 

These past few months, I've spent reevaluating my career and focus and I think I am almost there! (and was a "trophy wife" while I found work)

We seem to be such a diverse bunch.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I was a stay at home mother for many years. When my youngest child was starting fifth grade I started nursing school. Four months later my much loved first husband died of a massive heart attack. I finished nursing school and was a school nurse for three years. 

I met my current DH and together we owned Apple Archery Products, Inc & Kurtz Industries. We sold both businesses two years ago and he is now happily retired but restores antique Studebakers and I now own my own business, Battery Associates, Inc. Having my own business means Murphy gets to come to work with me every day and is a super socialized little guy.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I used to be a hairstylist for 10 years. Now, I've been a freelance makeup artist since 1993. I do makeup for print ads, TV commercials, videos, etc. I love what I do!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I used to be a hairstylist for 10 years. Now, I've been a freelance makeup artist since 1993. I do makeup for print ads, TV commercials, videos, etc. I love what I do!


Oh that must be so much fun.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow - what great jobs you have,creative and important to the future of our country...

I am a retired property manager of large apartment complexes. I began working in apartment complexes ( 500-1200 units) as a recreation director and formed the first organization of directors with our emphasis to work with developers and lecturing at the local college.
Once I became a property manager I developed a corporate housing program for 1800 units .
In addition I headed up a travel company specializing in charter flights to Europe to keep my love of travel alive. When I retired I worked in the travel field for many years and then returned to HOA management for several years

I now assist my DH when needed in our wholesale interior buying company.
I look forward to reading about everyone's work.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm retired form developing waterfront real estate. I keep the men busy that worked for me doing historical restoration. Now that our children are grown and gone, we just raise pine trees, horses, and little fluffy dogs.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I retired when I sold my businesses then got bored. I tried a few things like being on the board of a place that dealt with abused children and that ripped my heart out and I had to stop after a couple of years. Now I make fun money by doing a lot of artwork for people or clubs and train people how to train their dogs. That's the easy stuff. The harder 'work' is working on a couple of the committees for HCA


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jan-Will you come to GA to train me so I can train Scooter and Murphy? I have a nice guest room and I'll cook!!! (And DH has a great wine collection!)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:biggrin1:


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I work Admissions at a Catholic, all-boys college prep (high school) in Houston, TX. My husband is the Head of the Theology Dept there, so we get to work together....it's awesome! Add to that, our sons attend the school, so it's like going to work with the family. I love it!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*This is such an interesting thread! So many talented people here! Keep them coming!:gossip:*


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm a loan review analyst for a bank. My previous career was organizing business groups (think 10,000 people) and meetings for the automotive industry. That gave me the chance to travel all over the world. This job gives me the chance to....keep a job!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We have such a wonderful group of women with lots of different jobs.....no wonder, we are so supportive here!


----------



## Mandismom (Jul 25, 2008)

It's really been fun seeing what everyone does with their days. It makes me feel a little more involved. I have had a hard time getting up to speed on posting on here but I am definitely going to try harder.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Jan-Will you come to GA to train me so I can train Scooter and Murphy? I have a nice guest room and I'll cook!!! (And DH has a great wine collection!)


Hm, I'm moving right below Ga. I don't drink but have decaf, will travel


----------



## Nanny (May 18, 2009)

I work as the Supervisor of the Water Works Department for the City of Kenton, OH. It is a great job until you have to shut people off for non-payment then my name changes to B*@##. It's always nice to come home to my Phoebe and Benji they love me no matter what.


----------

